# 1st ICE



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Today is July 18th., ONLY 4 MONTHS & 21 DAYS TILL 1ST ICE!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NO NO NOT ICE ALREADY!!!!! I haven't even been fishing yet. had some health problems and just wasnt able to get out. then it was time to get ready for our trip to erie next week. I always root for the ice fishermen during cold weather but I don't like the cold. but if its going to be cold anyway you guys should have ice.
sherman


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Cooler temperatures would feel good


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

At least lets wait til after Labor Day lol.....


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Not supposed to ice up this year lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

quackpot said:


> Cooler temperatures would feel good


yeah I could use some 70's without rain. but im just not ready for ice yet. oops I just had a shiver!! I loved ice fishing yrs ago then we had a few yrs that we had limited ice and I just gave up ice fishing for a month of fishing in fl. but my sister just moved from fl to tn. so I don't think i'll be going to fl this yr.
sherman


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

It cant happen soon enough foe me if it was -5 from now till next march id be HAPPY


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I'm stoked to think about all the walleye we have now thinking about safe ice conditions on erie this year! I know its early and forcasters are saying warmer then normal winter temps but it would be awesome to get a few trips out of Catawba instead of going to Michigan.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got on the ice 19x last season., 4x on Mosquito & the rest at Portage Lakes.., My success was tremendously less than expected, but met many great fellow ice-anglers. Hope to hit Erie this season.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm calling an early 12-15-18. Last 2 years in a row it was 12-15. Ice wasn't great but we had all of the proper gear.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Man I hope you're right. I looked at the shanty today and shed a tear lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am betting there is safe ice somewhere on this planet! If I had some serious coin, I would go find It and conquer it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

John, know you are a serious inland ice fisher but once you fish Erie and stick a few "gators" you will be spoiled! If we get good ice @ Erie this year it will be a circus like no other with all these 17-18" walleyes in the lake now and by February those fish will be 18-19" or more. Access and parking will be the issue though. Do you have any friends (locals) that live by Catawba State Park or close to the "islands"? If so, I will be your new best friend. Haha! Keeping our fingers crossed for a deep freeze this year-hope we get to go!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kenlow:
Nope., don't know anyone living near the Big Pond, but it'd be an absolute pleasure to join ya this upcoming season. Thanks so much for the kind offer. PM to follow.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Dec 20th 2018! Book it!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Today is Friday August 17, 2018... Only 4 months 3 days till 1ST ICE.... 123 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

All this ice fishing talk has me pumped I'm ready for the heat to roll out and let the cold hit. Nothing like hearing an auger twist a hole


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I want first[and last ice on april 2nd 2019.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> Today is July 18th., ONLY 4 MONTHS & 21 DAYS TILL 1ST ICE!!!!!!!


its not going to happen this year. Sorry boyz


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

What DD meant to say was.........It'll be frozen before you know it.

Great 1st post by the way


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am already practicing my jigging technique. Have a 5 gallon bucket full of water that I put a lid on with a 6 inch hole thru it. I will be ready.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I added a 2.5lb weight to my ice rod, trying to build the jigging forearm strength so I’m prepared for the freeze. Ready to rip some lips! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The noaa forecast does not look good for ice fishing in our region.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Only 62 days till 1st ICE... 
*DEC 21ST is my Target Date*


----------

